# Using a juicer to make juice for jelly



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

I will never go back to using jelly bags or cheesecloth! Ran 8 cups of frozen/thawed blueberries through the juicer last night and got 4 cups of juice. The blueberry jelly is beautiful and tastes wonderful too. I'll probably try it with blackberries to make blackberry jelly later on this week. Just thought I would share my experiences!

Emily in NC


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You use the jelly bag when you want clear jelly. Without it your jelly will be cloudy. It is more for looks than anything.


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

The only reason I've ever used a jelly bag was to remove seeds and pulp. I don't usually make any light colored jellies (like apple), so a bit of cloudiness is ok.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

NostalgicGranny said:


> You use the jelly bag when you want clear jelly. Without it your jelly will be cloudy. It is more for looks than anything.


Jelly made from juice extracted by a steam juicer will never be cloudy as there are zero solids in it. I've made red currant jelly where one could almost read a newspaper through the full jar. 

artin


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

We use a champion juicer when we make Black Berry Jamelly. I don't like the seeds but I do like the pulp. So that's why I call it Jam-elly. Jam and jelly. It works well but the juicer needs to be cleaned from time to time during the process. It is however very fast, we can process a 3 gallon bucket of black berries in about 5 minutes, not including the time to make the Jamelly, just the juicing part.


----------

